# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slikken en slijm

## rafaelo

hallo hoe kan het dat ik met drinken en dan is het eigelijk aleen met oragne vitamine drankjes etc zuure dranken altijd als ik slik komt er slijm naar boven niet veel maar genoeg om het uit te spuugen had dat anders nooit

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo,

Het is heeeeeeeel normaal is dat je bij sommige drankjes slijmvorming krijgt.
Als ik bijvoorbeeld melk, chocolademelk, of thee met suiker drink krijg ik ook een slijmerig substantie in de mond. Bij sommige dranken gaan je speekselklieren gewoon wat harder werken, zeg maar. Het is in ieder geval niets om je zorgen om te maken.

----------


## rafaelo

ok wist ik niet ook nooit last van gehad maare deylannaweet je wat ik net had een heel raar geluid uit me keel net een zoort boer maar het was geen boer heb dat wel vaker en ik heb dat aleen als ik iets drink grrrr hoor je dan ofzo als je heel snel drinkt zo iets is het ha hoop niej dat het me slokdarm is maja krijg toh een onderzoek

----------


## Déylanna

Misschien toch een boer, maar dan binnensmonds......Dat kan natuurlijk ook nog. :Cool:

----------


## rafaelo

nou dan zijn het heele vreemde boeren ik denk dat er iets met me slokdarm is en dat ik daarom SOMS moelijk naar de wc kan. plus dus die grotere klieren hals nek keel ook zitten er nu 2 vrj grote bultjes in me nek. maar goed af wachten tot aankomende donderdag

----------


## Déylanna

Het zal wel aan mij liggen hoor, maar iets snap ik niet helemaal.
Je schrijft namelijk in je post: _Ik denk namelijk dat er iets met me slokdarm is, en dat ik daarom soms moeilijk naar de wc kan._
Nou ben ik geen dokter,hoor. Maar wat heeft je slokdarm nou met een moeilijke ontlasting te maken? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Moeilijk naar het toilet kunnen heeft te maken met je darmen, niet met je slokdarm.

----------


## rafaelo

daar heb ik ook last van me darmen dat is zeker maar ik denk dat er iets met me slikdarm is om dat het zo dik is en die vreemde binnese geluiden geen boeren dat is heel anders.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je hier nog steeds last van of is dit probleem al over?

----------


## rafaelo

heb het nog jah en er komt soms echt best wat uit brrrrr. weet niet hoe dat kan ik neem een slok driken maakt niet uit wat voor en dan komt er best was los moety ik alles uit spuugen vies

----------


## rafaelo

nou net ook weer moest wel 4 x me mond schrapen brrrrrrrrr wat is he toch raar

----------


## rafaelo

heb er nog last van jah sommige lachen me uit word er beetje moedeloos van het echt het gevoel dat er iets in me keel bij me adams appel in de buurt groter is geworden ofzo en ik ben erg vaak verkouden veel last van me keel en nu ook een rare druk op me oren en zelf geiriteerde ogen droge ogen denk ik. zou nietweten wat er is maar het is echt om te huilen brrrr

----------


## Agnes574

Hooikoorts of een allergie! Je amandelen??
Chronische sinusitis kan ook...ikzelf ben continue 'verkouden',het hele jaar door...slijm,niezen,hoesten,keelpijn etc.
Maar ja,ik heb het geaccepteerd..er zijn ergere dingen!!
Laat je eens grondig testen...komt daar niets uit: accepteer het en leer ermee leven..is juist hetzelfde met PDS... :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

ja dinsdag bloed prikken ik denk dat ik niet tge huis stofmijd kan ofzo. me amandalen kan niet zijn er al uit. maar dat sljm in me mond is erg vervelend elke x als ik iets drink vooral met melk of drinken met prik cool zuur dan komt er heel veellos en spuug ik t uit kan t soms amper door slikken maar ik denk dat dat meej te maken heeft dat ik zo vaal verkouden ben of kan dat niet? groet rafaelo

----------


## Agnes574

Laat jij je bloed maar 's prikken en laat je onderzoeken op allergieen...komt daar niets uit; leer ermee leven...je leven gaat een stuk aangenamer zijn als je je 'klachten' accepteert en er 'samen' mee leeft  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

nou me bloed was goed maar me neus holtes waaren te dik maar voel me nog steeds niet lekkr odeem in me linker been en me been is rood me onder been net of je verbrand bent erg raar buik pijn etc. ik last trouwens iets van een vriend over kwik in je kichaam ofzo dat je daar oook heel erg veel klachten van kunt krijgen vooral in je darmen kan je je daar op laten testen?

----------


## Petra717

Sorry Rafelo, maar wat heeft je been te maken met je neus??? 

petra

----------


## Déylanna

hey Rafaelo,

Als je teveel kwik in je lichaam hebt door voedsel dan merk je daar qua gezondheid eigenlijk niks van. Als (metallisch) kwik via de mond in het maagdarmkanaal terechtkomt is het nauwelijks schadelijk, omdat het kwik op die manier bijna niet wordt opgenomen in het lichaam. Het verdwijnt grotendeels via de ontlasting uit het lichaam.
Een ander verhaal is het als je teveel kwik inademt. Kwikdamp kan met name bij inademing de gezondheid aantasten. Het kwik dat via de longen in het lichaam wordt opgenomen, stapelt zich op in de hersenen. 
Kwikdampen en organische kwikverbindingen kunnen het centrale zenuwstelsel aantasten. Bij opname van te veel kwikdamp door het lichaam treden niet-specifieke klachten op als vermoeidheid, gebrek aan eetlust en maagdarmklachten. Bovendien kan kwik de nieren aantasten. Als de schade aan de nieren als gevolg van kwik beperkt is, kunnen de nieren zich waarschijnlijk weer helemaal herstellen.
Bij een aanzienlijke opname kan er sprake zijn van trillen van de oogleden, lippen en vingers en kunnen er persoonlijkheidsstoornissen ontstaan. Deze gezondheidseffecten zijn tijdelijk, alhoewel bij een zeer hoge blootstelling de gezondheidsschade permanent kan zijn.
Het komt overigens maar zelden voor dat een mens teveel kwik inademt.
In voedsel zit ook vaak kwik maar in hele kleine mate. Met betrekking tot kwik in het milieu en in voedingsmiddelen zijn in Nederland vele eisen en normen. Zo bestaan eisen voor onder andere grondwater, slib, sedimenten, drinkwater en voedingsmiddelen.
De concentratie kwik in het haar en de urine weerspiegelt de kwikconcentratie in het bloed en de mate van blootstelling aan kwik. Een volwassen persoon krijgt dagelijks ongeveer 5 tot 10 microgram kwik binnen (1 gram = 1.000.000 microgram). De bronnen hiervan zijn voornamelijk voedingsmiddelen en amalgaamvullingen. Deze hoeveelheden zullen niet leiden tot een kwikvergiftiging. 
Dus om dit hele verhaal een beetje in tekorten: ik denk niet dat jij teveel kwik bij je hebt. Ik denk dat het verstandig is dat jij je eigen niet zo druk moet maken over de klachten die jij ervaart. 
Ik vraag me eigen weleens af als ik jou verhalen zo lees of jij niet een bepaalde vorm van Hypochondrie hebt. Heb je het daar weleens met je huisarts over gehad??
Sterkte in ieder geval met deze klachten.  :Wink: 

Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

heb ik wel is gevraagt maar dat had ik niet. heb since ik verstoppingen heb gehad een paar x daarna elke x klachten zo als keel pijn verkouden duizelig veel slijm in me mond etc zo no wel een paar. maar de lachten zijn niet alemaal gelijk zeg maar om en om heel apart kheb op he moment erg last van slijm slikken net oner me adams appel zeg maar dat zeg ik ook al heel lang voelt het net of daar iets zit wat veel dikker s dan normaal? zou dat niet dat slijm kunnen zijn.

----------


## Déylanna

Krijg zo langzamerhand toch wel een beetje medelijden met je..... :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

pffffff okey ik vind ut ook kut maar wat moet ik doen ik weet ut namelijk niet heb nu een spray voor me neus me holtes zijn tet groot ofzo gebruk get nu 2 weeken soms wel een bloes neus maar ze zij gwoon oor gebruiken dat is een teken dat het begint te werken zegt ze?

----------

